# "Dessert"



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles has a funny new habit! He's free fed so mostly grazes or eats 1 cup at a time, but sometimes will eat a few cups at a time if he's really hungry. After he does this he has started finding a bully stick and lying down and chewing for a few minutes. Yesterday the bully sticks were on top of Chase's crate because I was vacuuming, and I forgot to take them down. After Miles polished off a bowl of food, he began searching for a bully stick, located it on top of the crate, and then started crying for me to get it for him. I gave it to him and he proceeded to lie down and chew for a few minutes. We call it his "dessert." So funny! Any of your Vizslas do this?


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

LOL! yes! Kiya eats all her dinner, then runs back to the laundry room and stares at the cabinet where i keep deydrated cat fish skins. She has sat there for 30 minutes and just stare! Then after she gets her 'dessert' - she goes back to being a V!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Yep! Ruby gets a dehydrated sweet potato every morning after breakfast. We keep them in our pantry. She'll sit in front of the pantry and wait patiently (and sometimes not so patiently) until we give her one. This is the ONLY time of day she asks for a sweet potato.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Same with our boy. Every night after dinner he finds one of the multiple bully sticks we have in his toy basket and chew on it. (Preferentially with me holding it)


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I recently switched my dogs to a new dog food and I don't know what they put in there, but I swear that Cash is addicted to it! Before I would free feed them, but now I feed them twice a day because Cash just can not get enough of this food. So now instead of "dessert" he lays next to his empty bowl and looks for any kernels he may have missed and then licks the empty bowl and stares at me hoping I'll give him more.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

CrazyCash said:


> I recently switched my dogs to a new dog food and I don't know what they put in there, but I swear that Cash is addicted to it! Before I would free feed them, but now I feed them twice a day because Cash just can not get enough of this food. So now instead of "dessert" he lays _*next to his empty bowl and looks for any kernels he may have missed and then licks the empty bowl and stares at me hoping I'll give him more.*_


Ruby "rattles" her bowl with her paw ha ha! I have to pick it up off the floor and put it out of the way!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie gets a "dessert" of one small dog biscuit after each meal. Once he is done licking his bowl, he sits politely beside it and stares at me, waiting for his little "extra cookie". LOL! They are such creatures of habit... Once you start a little ritual like that, you'd better be prepared to continue it. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

My dogs love treats so I started making my own dehydrated sweet potatoes. I feel good letting them have them daily, and they seem to be appreciated.


----------



## LEVIsMom (Jun 11, 2013)

I'd like to know what kind of bully sticks you all are buying that they just chew for a few minutes or can be kept in the toy basket. My boy Levi is a serious chewer and no matter what kind of bully I buy it doesn't last longer than 15 to 30 minutes! Levi loves them and knows where I keep them and will also sit there and stare but I sure wish they lasted him longer


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

How old is Levi? Miles and Chase used to chew bully sticks until they were gone when very little, but now they are just shy of 2 years old and 6 months old and they will chew for a few minutes then leave it alone (unless Chase is cutting a new tooth then he is a chewing monster). We get the ones from the doggie deli down the street, not sure the brand. We have noticed that the thicker they are, the longer they last. The skinny ones or the springs are gone in minutes.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

We get ours in a bulk pack from Costco. He was much more into them when he was younger and it was a very convenient way to keep him occupied. Now at 13 months its usually after dinner when he's in the excited and in the mood. (I think it's a burst of energy after dinner that he directs at the bully stick)


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have gotten those too, when we make it to Costco! Got us through the baby puppy days with Chase.


----------

